
Ask HN: How can a Software Engineer/Developer/Programmer attain fame? - sidcool
At the risk of seeming vain, I ask this question.<p>There are so many great programmers &amp; teams out there working on great things like Browsers, Distributed Systems, Operating Systems, Cloud etc., it seems I as an engineer stands hardly any chance to fame.  What can set me apart to attain fame and glory?
======
cylinder714
Write a compelling application that is significantly better than what is
already available. People complain that the GIMP is not as good as Photoshop,
and that Libre Office is okay, but Word and Excel are better. If you were to
write (or contribute to) alternative apps and make them superior to the
established leaders, that would be a start.

Look at Fabrice Bellard's body of work at bellard.org. He wrote QEMU, FFMPEG
and TCC, applications that are in wide use today (the first two, anyway), and
he's a hero to many of us.

Or, simply write a compelling game like Minecraft or Pokemon Go.

(For extra credit, write it in a language that deserves more attention, like
Scheme or Oberon-07.)

------
gamechangr
Be a founder.

